# Credit Card Debt in Ireland - Returning to Australia.



## gemma_margo (22 Jun 2008)

I have a credit card debt in Ireland (Republic) and will be returning to Australia permanently in 2 months. 

Will this (soon to be) bad debt affect my Australian credit rating? 

Will the Irish bank send debt collectors for the money? It's about 2000euro.

I would appreciate it if anyone had any advice for me in this matter.

Thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Jun 2008)

I don't know but why are you not paying it? 

It might or not might affect your rating, but it could prejudice some lenders against lending to non-nationals and Australians in particular.

Brendan


----------



## macplaxton (22 Jun 2008)

Regardless of the rights and wrongs:



gemma_margo said:


> Will this (soon to be) bad debt affect my Australian credit rating?



No.



gemma_margo said:


> Will the Irish bank send debt collectors for the money? It's about 2000euro.



Highly unlikely given the cost of recovery.


----------



## eileen alana (22 Jun 2008)

You should make some attempt to repay the money owed when you return to Australia. It is morally wrong not to do so.


----------



## WaterSprite (23 Jun 2008)

You seem to be stating categorically that you will not be paying this back - it is "soon to be... a bad debt".  Yet you are looking for a good credit rating in Australia so presumably you will be getting a job and earning money there in order to qualify to borrow there at some stage.  So, if you do intend to work and earn money in Australia, why are not you not paying your debt here?  If you are in hardship, talk to the credit card company and see if you can stage repayments.  If you are not in hardship and simply don't want to pay off the debt....

Sprite


----------



## soy (23 Jun 2008)

gemma_margo said:


> Will the Irish bank send debt collectors for the money? It's about 2000euro.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



No - but they might sell your debt to an Australian debt collection agency


----------



## lorna (23 Jun 2008)

sure you might as well do it properly and spend another couple of thousand before you disappear !!!!!!!


----------



## mercman (23 Jun 2008)

The Irish authorities have formed arrangements with most countries around the world. As well as this most Irish Banks either have a direct presence in Aussie or are tied up with other Banks. I know for €2000 one might think that they will forget about it, but they are likely to sell the debt to an international debt collection agency as soon as they become aware of your departure.


----------



## newirishman (23 Jun 2008)

lorna said:


> sure you might as well do it properly and spend another couple of thousand before you disappear !!!!!!!



I agree. It is not worth getting into trouble for 2 grant. If you spend 20K than it is most likely to be the same trouble, but at least you had 18K more to spend on stuff.

Seriously: getting into trouble for 2 grant? Taking the risk of getting a criminal record for fraud within the European Union? Not the smartest move I'd say. But everyone as he wishes.


----------



## bond-007 (24 Jun 2008)

It is not a good thing to do. How would you feel if a few Irish people ripped off an Aussie bank for a few grand and when off home with not a care in the world? 

Pay up before you leave. You when wonder why it is very hard for non nationals to get credit here?


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2008)

Go easy on the original poster. It may be a genetic problem. Remember how _Australia _was originally colonised!


----------



## mxlplx (2 Jul 2008)

Would declaring Bankruptcy in Ire be an option here?


----------



## bond-007 (2 Jul 2008)

Nope. The procedures are very complex and are rarely used due to the expense involved.


----------



## MiGs (3 Nov 2009)

mercman said:


> The Irish authorities have formed arrangements with most countries around the world. As well as this most Irish Banks either have a direct presence in Aussie or are tied up with other Banks. I know for €2000 one might think that they will forget about it, but they are likely to sell the debt to an international debt collection agency as soon as they become aware of your departure.


 
 You mention formed arrangements with most countries,  Is there any evidence of this.


----------



## bullworth (3 Nov 2009)

That 2k will increase in size massively at prevailing credit card interest rates. One day you might be relaxing and enjoying life when a summons appears and you suddenly owe 30k. At Australian exchange rates that debt could come back to haunt you one day. I can understand the temptation to not pay if money is tight and the low regard most of us have for bankers currently but dont let it cloud your judgement. Most of the chancers in the banks and so called role models in society managed to stay on the right side of the law. You would be on the wrong side of the law if ignoring a debt. You took the money, you spent it and now you owe it so why not just do the right thing and  pay it off ? I'd pay it off and I'd feel better about it.


----------



## bren1916 (3 Nov 2009)

2k paid off at say €50 per month over 5 years should clear the debt.
€11 per week for peace of mind/clear conscience?
Pay your debt and get on with life would be my tuppence worth..


----------



## Sunny (3 Nov 2009)

The thread goes back 18mths. She probably couldn't care less either way anymore


----------



## bond-007 (3 Nov 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Danniboo7 (4 Nov 2009)

I'm presuming seen as the OP has the dosh to emmigrate to Aus that money isn't that scarce. Visa/Mastercard are worldwide not just Irish this will catch up with you eventually. If however i'm wrong and you are struggling with money ring your credit card company and explain they might freeze interest for a period of time while you get back on your feet.


----------



## Strathspey (4 Nov 2009)

bond-007 said:


> How would you feel if a few Irish people ripped off an Aussie bank for a few grand and when off home with not a care in the world?


But Irish people ripping off the German's is ok? Seeing that Germany is the biggest underwriter of EU cheques.


----------

